# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Balcony waterproofing requirements

## dansa

What are the BCA requirements to waterproof a 1st-floor balcony on a house? The balcony does not have a drain but it has enough fall. The subfloor is Scyon. It will be tiled and will have glass balustrade. The rainwater can drain out underneath the balustrade
What is the requirement for the wall-floor joint? The walls are brick and will be rendered. I have asked the renderer and he said that waterproofing of the floor and joint needs to be done after the render.
Thanks.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi dansa 
I suspect the render is worried about adhesion when going over the waterproofing, not an issue.
Having waterproofed many balconies The following is the minimum requirements. The first step is to install a small (aluminium or plastic) water stop angle across and just beyond the doorway opening to prevent water from getting under the runner frame. It needs to be above the tile finish, it looks better if the angle goes to the lip of the box frame. Use something like Sikaflex 11 FC (fast cure) to secure it by covering the area first, then apply the angle, then 20 minutes later coat the bottom and the ends to ensure a full seal.
then apply the waterproofing along the walls right up to the outer edges of the walls and to the ends of the door frame angle. Then waterproof the entire floor making sure the bottom and the ends of the door angle are fully sealed. 
May I suggest you do not bring the glass panels right down to the floor, leave enough to get a hand under it to make cleaning easier and safer.
Have a look around at other balconies, you will notice many of them have terrible black stains running down the face. This can be easily avoided by instaling a 50mm x 50mm aluminium angle along the edge of the balcony leaving a gap between the edge of the balcony and the outer edge of the angle. Then any water will run down the face of the angle that is set out to leave a gap around 15 to 20mm. Tile to the edge of the angle for a neat finish. This held in place with the Sikafles 11FC and tiled to the outer edge. 
PS. I would advise you place a spirit level on the balcony before you do anything, just to make absolutely sure it can fully drain. Any low spots can be filled with a levelling compound that can be tiled over even if this is done after the waterproofing. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## dansa

> Hi dansa 
> I suspect the render is worried about adhesion when going over the waterproofing, not an issue.
> Having waterproofed many balconies The following is the minimum requirements. The first step is to install a small (aluminium or plastic) water stop angle across and just beyond the doorway opening to prevent water from getting under the runner frame. It needs to be above the tile finish, it looks better if the angle goes to the lip of the box frame. Use something like Sikaflex 11 FC (fast cure) to secure it by covering the area first, then apply the angle, then 20 minutes later coat the bottom and the ends to ensure a full seal.
> then apply the waterproofing along the walls right up to the outer edges of the walls and to the ends of the door frame angle. Then waterproof the entire floor making sure the bottom and the ends of the door angle are fully sealed. 
> May I suggest you do not bring the glass panels right down to the floor, leave enough to get a hand under it to make cleaning easier and safer.
> Have a look around at other balconies, you will notice many of them have terrible black stains running down the face. This can be easily avoided by instaling a 50mm x 50mm aluminium angle along the edge of the balcony leaving a gap between the edge of the balcony and the outer edge of the angle. Then any water will run down the face of the angle that is set out to leave a gap around 15 to 20mm. Tile to the edge of the angle for a neat finish. This held in place with the Sikafles 11FC and tiled to the outer edge. 
> PS. I would advise you place a spirit level on the balcony before you do anything, just to make absolutely sure it can fully drain. Any low spots can be filled with a levelling compound that can be tiled over even if this is done after the waterproofing. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  
Thank you very much Oldsaltoz. So I don't need to waterproof up the walls like in the shower. Any special requirements for the floor-wall joint? Great advice to install the angle along the edge of the balcony to avoid the water to run down the face and stain it. Initially, I was thinking to tile the face as well but with your suggestion, now the face can be rendered like the rest of the wall and the angle will guide the water to run without touching the face. 
Thanks.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thank you very much Oldsaltoz. So I don't need to waterproof up to the walls like in the shower. Any special requirements for the floor-wall joint? Great advice to install the angle along the edge of the balcony to avoid the water to run down the face and stain it. Initially, I was thinking to tile the face as well but with your suggestion, now the face can be rendered like the rest of the wall and the angle will guide the water to run without touching the face. 
> Thanks.

  *YES, you do need to waterproof the wall to floor from the door to the outer edge. This will be covered with a single run of small tiles along the bottom only.*

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Whilst it doesn't cover off everything this is useful reading:  http://www.jameshardie.com.au/upload...Feb%202016.pdf

----------

